
Fashion industry suffers - filtercoffee37
https://filtercoffee.substack.com/p/fashion-industry-suffers
======
econcon
Has anyone ever seen the luxury fashion items and where they come from? You
find Chinese cramped up in small home shops, churning out the produce like
bags with violation of all safety codes and they simply bribe the police in
Italy.

Then luxuries Italian brands stamp their logo on top of it and it's ready to
be sold in big city showrooms.

Heck, a lot of Italian shoe brands are buying their leather shoes from Uttar
Pardesh, India.

Maybe not all luxury fashion brand production looks like this, but atleast
some part does.

Come to India and buy your leather quality handmade shoes for less than $100
and let me know if you find any quality difference between $700 shoes and $100
shoes without lable.

~~~
karatestomp
> Heck, a lot of Italian shoe brands are buying their leather shoes from Uttar
> Pardesh, India.

... any online stores giving a straight line to those Indian shoes? They
cheaper than, say, Meermin? Asking for a friend^w^w myself.

~~~
namibj
Yeah, I like my (laced) leather moccasins (with a polymer sole on the
underside, and not covering my ankles), but they tend to get a bit expensive.
Last time I had to pay 140 EUR/pair, compared to regular prices in the 40-80
EUR range for normal non-designer shoes (I was forced to an upscale shoe
store, as the normal stores had no suitable moccasins).

------
ChuckNorris89
Maybe it's time to hit the brakes on selling overpriced sweatshop made clothes
with a luxury brand slapped on top and a 2000x markup.

~~~
_0ffh
How? It's the same problem as with spam: As long as there remain enough...
erm... _special_ people who pay these scammers, the business will be
profitable.

------
luckylion
Fashion is one of the greatest symbols of unnecessary luxury, next to tourism.
It being "hit" is not a surprise, but also really not worrisome. Individually,
it's an issue for everyone working in fashion, but if the fashion industry
went away and never returned, society wouldn't suffer.

~~~
SirHound
How on Earth is tourism unnecessary? Maybe if you want people to be even more
ignorant, sure.

~~~
luckylion
Tourism is not education as evident by the fact that global tourism is at an
all time high, yet people are extremely ignorant.

Teaching them to read again will be more fruitful than flying them around the
globe if less ignorance is the goal.

~~~
chintler
I have a few counterpoints against your first sentence:

0\. Tourism isn't a cure for ignorance, but it helps in widening worldview and
experiencing how other people live and see. However, today it is mostly about
having some time away from your residence/work.

1\. Tourists are a small though non-negligible part of humanity as a whole

2\. A large part of the people who have traveled as tourists have traveled to
tourist spots, places that are developed to cater to the _tourists_ and hence
aren't an authentic representation of the local population.

I do agree with your second sentence.

~~~
luckylion
I don't disagree, but I believe that it's not the traveling that's widening
horizons, it's the readiness of the traveler to have their horizons expanded.
Imho, modern tourism isn't leading people astray, it's giving them what they
want. It's a tiny subset that wants something else, maybe we need a different
term for them.

------
dusted
Is fashion industry relevant? It's just producing garbage that's mean to be
thrown out within a year, destroying the planet. That industry going under
would be nothing but a positive.

------
quinnv
Good take, but I wouldn't consider Naval to be one of the best thinkers of our
generation, not even by a long shot...

